# gear bags



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I found what I think is the best dog training gear bag. I just train my dogs for fun I quess, but this bag is much better than bags specially marketed as retriever trainer bags. What do you think of it? I paid something like $32.00 for it, but it is very nice.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks nice, where did you get it and what is the brand?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

It is an overstock item from Flambeau. It is supposed to be a contractors bag for tools, and it is very well made. The little pockets are the perfect size for all the gadgets used in retriever trainings. There is a heavy wire hoop in the opening that holds the bag open. The metal hardware on it could be pounded with a hammer and not get bent. Its made for tools.

The place where I got only has about 5 or 6 more in this size. I half way want to sell them and make $5.00 a piece on them, but regardless it is great bag for gear, and the retailers should take note of its features. It beats the plastic tool box on wheels I have been using. I don't mind telling you where I got it by pm, and you could get one yourself if you are in the area.


----------



## KEukaFlyer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool, that would be great to keep in my truck instead of having stuff all over...is it waterproof?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

KEukaFlyer said:


> Cool, that would be great to keep in my truck instead of having stuff all over...is it waterproof?


I imagine that it is fairly water repellant, but absorbs moisture. It is more than one layer thick in most area and has tight seams. Most of the material is a heavy guage material, like in a backpack, but the heaviest grade I would venture to quess.

I'll try to post another picture from another angle.


----------

